# Michelin Agilis Camper v Conti Vanco Camper



## timontrak

Hi there.

Looking for replacement tyres for Knaus Sun ti 650MF. Original tyres were Michelin XC Camping. The current equivalent for my vehicle seems to be: 

Michelin Agilis Camping 225/65 R16 112Q

Could someone tell me please if the following Continental tyre is a direct equivalent:

Continental Vanco Camper 225 65 R16 112R

Does anyone have views on whether it is better to stick with the Michelin or are the Continental ones just as good? The latter seem to be a bit cheaper.

Thanks - Tim


----------



## Techno100

Personally I would stick with Michelin but you'll get many different opinions and you'll end up making your own choice in the end :lol:

looks like there's a shortage
http://www.camskill.co.uk/m91b0s587...inch_R16_inch_-_225_65_16_225_65R16_CP_Camper


----------



## HarleyDave

I put Avon Avanzas (AV9) on my van when I changed the original Michelins - which were hardly worn - but were cracking on the sidewalls.

They've been fine, I bought them on-line and had them fitted locally

The subject was covered previously in this link

Cheers

Dave


----------



## eurajohn

Conti's get my vote had them on for a few thousand kilometres now and very pleased.


----------



## ob1

We have just changed our van and found that the Conti Vanco C's on the Mercedes chassis are incredibly noisy as against our previous Agilis C's on a Fiat. There may be other reasons for this of course, such as poorer soundproofing maybe, but I would not recommend the Continentals to anyone on noise grounds as things stand. Things are so bad that it is going to be a Noisekiller job or change the brand new tyres once I've looked into it.

Ron


----------



## Techno100

Yes it's only 2db difference but my Rapido 3 litre is VERY quiet


----------



## Wizzo

ob1 said:


> ....... found that the Conti Vanco C's on the Mercedes chassis are incredibly noisy as against our previous Agilis C's on a Fiat.


Have to agree. Conti Campers are very harsh and noisy over poor surfaces.

My old van had Avon Avanzas and I was pleased with them. My current van had Conti Campers fitted when I bought it but I had to change to a wider tyre in order to uprate the back axle. I went for Toyo HO9s. An all weather mud and snow tyre. Very pleased with the grip under all conditions and the quiet ride has been restored.

You do not have to stick with 'Camper' tyres you can use any commercial tyre with the same load index and speed rating as your current tyre and you will find them cheaper.

JohnW


----------



## ob1

Techno100 said:


> Yes it's only 2db difference but my Rapido 3 litre is VERY quiet


What in practical terms does 2db relate to? 8O


----------



## BrianJP

Wizzo said:


> ob1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....... found that the Conti Vanco C's on the Mercedes chassis are incredibly noisy as against our previous Agilis C's on a Fiat.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree. Conti Campers are very harsh and noisy over poor surfaces.
> 
> My old van had Avon Avanzas and I was pleased with them. My current van had Conti Campers fitted when I bought it but I had to change to a wider tyre in order to uprate the back axle. I went for Toyo HO9s. An all weather mud and snow tyre. Very pleased with the grip under all conditions and the quiet ride has been restored.
> 
> You do not have to stick with 'Camper' tyres you can use any commercial tyre with the same load index and speed rating as your current tyre and you will find them cheaper.
> 
> JohnW
Click to expand...

Well there you go then you have now opened a can of worms.
For my part my MH orignally had Michelins which I replaced for Conti's which I have found much quieter . I have just replaced the fronts for more Conti's after 23k still with at least 4mm on them so not bad wear either.
Be warned though as the pro Michelin camp have not even started yet telling you how great they are in winter as they are MS rated ( although this is actually not as good as it might seem ?) 
There many threads on this subject here if you look.


----------



## mixyblob

http://www.motorcaravanning.com/vehicles/tyre_test.htm
This might be worth a read


----------



## Wizzo

BrianJP said:


> Be warned though as the pro Michelin camp have not even started yet telling you how great they are in winter as they are MS rated ( although this is actually not as good as it might seem ?)


Brian, I have never been a fan of Michelin tyres although reports of the new Agilis seem encouraging as compared with the old type. I did not like Michelins on cars that I have driven and I hated them on my last motorbike. Therefore they would not be my tyre of choice but that's a personal thing.

JohnW


----------



## bigtwin

ob1 said:


> What in practical terms does 2db relate to? 8O


I believe that a 3dB increase results in a doubling of the volume.


----------



## teemyob

*fit*

I would not fit the Michelin or Continental.

I would fit

Comtrac Winters £117 each (Very good price at the moment)

Falken HS437 Winter around £95 each
Toyo H09 around £125 each
Goodyear CARGO ULTRA GRIP around £125 each
Vredestein Comtrac All season £145 each

TM


----------



## Techno100

Wizzo said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be warned though as the pro Michelin camp have not even started yet telling you how great they are in winter as they are MS rated ( although this is actually not as good as it might seem ?)
> 
> 
> 
> Brian, I have never been a fan of Michelin tyres although reports of the new Agilis seem encouraging as compared with the old type. I did not like Michelins on cars that I have driven and I hated them on my last motorbike. Therefore they would not be my tyre of choice but that's a personal thing.
> 
> JohnW
Click to expand...

New AGILIS camping M+S left old Camping right


----------



## BrianJP

Techno100 said:


> Wizzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be warned though as the pro Michelin camp have not even started yet telling you how great they are in winter as they are MS rated ( although this is actually not as good as it might seem ?)
> 
> 
> 
> Brian, I have never been a fan of Michelin tyres although reports of the new Agilis seem encouraging as compared with the old type. I did not like Michelins on cars that I have driven and I hated them on my last motorbike. Therefore they would not be my tyre of choice but that's a personal thing.
> 
> JohnW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New AGILIS camping M+S left old Camping right
Click to expand...

So What?


----------



## Techno100

Sorry Brian I was responding to Wizzo and the change in the Michelin


----------



## valphil

my old Hymer tyres cost me £58 each and I'll change them in 6 years because they are cracked not because they are worn out , and I cant hear no noise above the latest Slipknot album ....


----------



## teemyob

Techno100 said:


> Wizzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be warned though as the pro Michelin camp have not even started yet telling you how great they are in winter as they are MS rated ( although this is actually not as good as it might seem ?)
> 
> 
> 
> Brian, I have never been a fan of Michelin tyres although reports of the new Agilis seem encouraging as compared with the old type. I did not like Michelins on cars that I have driven and I hated them on my last motorbike. Therefore they would not be my tyre of choice but that's a personal thing.
> 
> JohnW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New AGILIS camping M+S left old Camping right
Click to expand...

The Old XC had shockingly poor grip.


----------



## HarleyDave

bigtwin said:


> ob1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in practical terms does 2db relate to? 8O
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that a 3dB increase results in a doubling of the volume.
Click to expand...

Agreed - and 3dB reduction is half the volume (sound pressure level) - strictly I believe it should be expressed in dBa

Anyway - this link explains (or complicates) it more than I can

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

valphil said:


> my old Hymer tyres cost me £58 each and I'll change them in 6 years because they are cracked not because they are worn out , and I cant hear no noise above the latest Slipknot album ....


OK - you have succeeded in your intention - I have bitten. 

"I cant (sic) hear no noise"

Groan - Wrong!! - On at least two levels. 8)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hymervanman

mixyblob said:


> http://www.motorcaravanning.com/vehicles/tyre_test.htm
> This might be worth a read


Unfortunately this is a very old (4 1/2 years ago) review and does not compare the tyres that are currently available.
I have trawled the internet for up-to-date comparisons but can't find any


----------



## zappy61

Just replaced mine and stuck with the Michelin at £144 per corner.

Graham


----------



## rugbyken

Looking to change all 4 of mine age related stamped 07/07 not wear, so with no trips planned till September thought I'd got bags of time to sort them out, presently got the Vanco campers on went to local independent tyre shop his recommendations either the avons all round £96 or the Pirelli chronos£118 could also have combo pirellis on front avons on rear Nearest chain store as someone else said told me its illegal not to have camping tyres tried to sell me the Michelin agelis at £145 , told him it wasn't illegal, and being a fair weather camper not too worried about the cold aspect he then found the avons at £98 I'll keep looking .


----------



## teemyob

*tyres*



Hymervanman said:


> mixyblob said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.motorcaravanning.com/vehicles/tyre_test.htm
> This might be worth a read
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this is a very old (4 1/2 years ago) review and does not compare the tyres that are currently available.
> I have trawled the internet for up-to-date comparisons but can't find any
Click to expand...

My recommendations are up-to-date.

Comtrac Winters or Toyo being my top 2


----------



## timontrak

zappy61 said:


> Just replaced mine and stuck with the Michelin at £144 per corner.
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham - was that price fitted? And if so, are you able to let me know supplier - that seems cheaper than I've seen.

Cheers - Tim


----------



## bellabee

Had 4 Michelins fitted at ATS a couple of weeks ago for £533 - ie £133 each. I think we got discount because we had 4.

Chris


----------



## rugbyken

Just been quoted Pirelli chrono camper 109r 8 ply £108-00 each
Michelin agelis camper 109q 8ply £114-00each
Young girl said includes vat & fitting at home waiting for her to confirm that they are stamped 2013 and fitting date, have gone for the Michelin at that price & will post contact details on completion ,


----------



## Autoquest

Just bought four Toyo H08s Very pleased, Very quiet


----------



## Techno100

Autoquest said:


> Just bought four Toyo H08s Very pleased, Very quiet


Are they available in the size the O.P. refers to and of sufficient load rating?


----------



## valphil

HarleyDave said:


> valphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> my old Hymer tyres cost me £58 each and I'll change them in 6 years because they are cracked not because they are worn out , and I cant hear no noise above the latest Slipknot album ....
> 
> 
> 
> OK - you have succeeded in your intention - I have bitten.
> 
> "I cant (sic) hear no noise"
> 
> Groan - Wrong!! - On at least two levels. 8)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 sorry HarleyDave , just dropped into a bit of Leicester street talk  ....Phil


----------



## Autoquest

Techno100 said:


> Autoquest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought four Toyo H08s Very pleased, Very quiet
> 
> 
> 
> Are they available in the size the O.P. refers to and of sufficient load rating?
Click to expand...

Yep

http://www.blackcircles.com/tyres/brands/toyo/h08


----------



## Techno100

That is as dear as a Conti Camper and it's only a commercial tyre 
in fact dearer at £120 
74db :earbursting: :lol:


----------



## safariboy

ob1 said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's only 2db difference but my Rapido 3 litre is VERY quiet
> 
> 
> 
> What in practical terms does 2db relate to? 8O
Click to expand...

3dB means that the power is halved. In practical terms this means that you can just detect the difference. This is because your ear has logarithmic sensitivity. There are all sorts of complexities with the dB scale. Mostly because it is (almost) matched to the sensitivity of the ear.


----------



## safariboy

I had to change from Conti to Michelin because they could not find me 4 Conti. The Michelins are fine and might be a tad quieter. That would fit in with the 2dB quite well.
Can anyone tell me why I get a puncture within 1000 Miles of getting a new set of tyres?


----------



## Techno100

Just bad luck.
What caused the puncture? I drove over a discarded bicycle inner tube and the valve of it was found embedded deep into a new Michelin but fortunately I spotted it before it ruined the tyre


----------



## delfy

*Conti or Michelin*

Put 4 new Continuing on after Michelin. Puncture in Morocco and noisier than Michelin. Wish I had paid the extra for the Michelin.


----------



## greygit

*Re: Conti or Michelin*

We have the Continental Vanco Camper tyres on our Rapido and I haven't noticed any above normal road noise.


----------



## Morphology

I replaced Michelin Campers on our Knaus Sun Ti 650 MF with Continental Vanco Winter 2's, and the difference in road noise was dramatic.

They have worn quicker than the Michelins and I've just had them swapped round (front to back) to even up the wear, but I loved the lower road noise. 

To be fair, part of the wear was due to the fact that I had the steering rack replaced by a Renault main dealer in Maidstone and didn't have the tracking checked afterwards (my fault). It was pointed out during an annual MOT and service at Thomsetts near Sittingbourne, and the difference in roadholding after they'd adjusted the tracking was dramatic. Note to self: "Don't trust anyone, let alone a main Dealer!"


----------



## greygit

Morphology said:


> I replaced Michelin Campers on our Knaus Sun Ti 650 MF with Continental Vanco Winter 2's, and the difference in road noise was dramatic.
> 
> They have worn quicker than the Michelins and I've just had them swapped round (front to back) to even up the wear, but I loved the lower road noise.
> 
> To be fair, part of the wear was due to the fact that I had the steering rack replaced by a Renault main dealer in Maidstone and didn't have the tracking checked afterwards (my fault). It was pointed out during an annual MOT and service at Thomsetts near Sittingbourne, and the difference in roadholding after they'd adjusted the tracking was dramatic. Note to self: "Don't trust anyone, let alone a main Dealer!"


The increase in road noise with winter tyres could be why a lot of Brits don't use them, apart from the extra cost of course.

If you had a new steering rack fitted and the garage didn't set the tracking afterwards wouldn't you have a legitimate claim for new tyres......speaking as an ex mechanic .


----------



## Morphology

greygit said:


> If you had a new steering rack fitted and the garage didn't set the tracking afterwards wouldn't you have a legitimate claim for new tyres......speaking as an ex mechanic .


You're probably right, though I didn't notice the wear until a year later and didn't know the tracking was out until Thomsetts pointed it out at an annual service by which time it would probably have been difficult to go back and accuse Renault.

I should have had the tracking checked a couple of weeks after the new steering rack was fitted.

The wear isn't terrible - there's loads of tread left, it's just slightly asymmetric with slightly increased wear on the outside edges of the front tyres. They'll be good for another 2-3 years.

Morph


----------



## Morphology

Morphology said:


> I replaced Michelin Campers on our Knaus Sun Ti 650 MF with Continental Vanco Winter 2's, and the difference in road noise was dramatic.


I realise I didn't make this clear. My Vanco Winter 2's I had fitted a year ago are much QUIETER than the Michelin XC Campers that were on the 'van when we bought it. Dramatically so.

Morph


----------

